# A budapesti marhák



## oncsákúr (2006 Augusztus 8)

Ami eddig 30 városban élmény, színfolt volt az nálunk természetesen (?)
széttörve, összefirkálva, csúfoskodik...Azt hiszem, nem érett meg ez a nép a szabadságra. Itt rendőr, parkőr, és sajnos valószínüleg diktatura kell, hogy rend legyen, ebbe mindent beleértve. A hét végén valaki nem tudott azonnal leparkolni kispesten, mert egy gyalogos ment mögötte. Ezért kiszállt és gázpisztollyal rálőtt. Hát itt tartunk, 16 év után.
Mit szóltok mindehhez??? Üdv!!!!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 8)

oncsákúr írta:


> Ami eddig 30 városban élmény, színfolt volt az nálunk természetesen (?)
> széttörve, összefirkálva, csúfoskodik...Azt hiszem, nem érett meg ez a nép a szabadságra. Itt rendőr, parkőr, és sajnos valószínüleg diktatura kell, hogy rend legyen, ebbe mindent beleértve. A hét végén valaki nem tudott azonnal leparkolni kispesten, mert egy gyalogos ment mögötte. Ezért kiszállt és gázpisztollyal rálőtt. Hát itt tartunk, 16 év után.
> Mit szóltok mindehhez??? Üdv!!!!


 
Szerintem ehez nem köllött vóna új szobát nyitni.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 8)

igasságos vagy (mint Mátyás király)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Torontot javorszarvasokkal telepitettek be par eve , itt is rongaltak oket. Akkor azt hittem hogy megorult a polgarmester. Mar latom hogy a polgarmesterek csak orultek lehetnek


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

csocsike írta:


> Torontot javorszarvasokkal telepitettek be par eve , itt is rongaltak oket. Akkor azt hittem hogy megorult a polgarmester. Mar latom hogy a polgarmesterek csak orultek lehetnek



Hat igen...Torontoban borzalmasan neztek ki...hazajovok, legalabb itt nincs ilyen...de van


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

A kultura is terjedhetne, nem csak a hulyeseg


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 8)

Izlesek es pofonok kolonbozoek. 
Szerintem aranyosak. 
Van egy lehetoseg aki bereli vagy megveszi hirdethet.
Sok etterem humoros feliratokat irt a bocikra es ejjel nappal olvasgatjak es jokat derulnek rajta es remelhetoled be is mennek az ajanlott etterembe kiprobalni.

Egy kiallitas mert vannak aztan igazan nagyon vaganyul kinezo bocik.


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Augusztus 8)

Melitta írta:


> Izlesek es pofonok kolonbozoek.
> Szerintem aranyosak.
> Van egy lehetoseg aki bereli vagy megveszi hirdethet.
> Sok etterem humoros feliratokat irt a bocsikra es ejjel nappal olvasgatjak es jokat derulnek rajta es remelhetoled be is mennek az ajanlott etterembe kiprobalni.
> ...


 
Igen! 
És arról nem is beszélve, hogy jótékonysági célra készültek. <!--emo&;peace;-->





Ha jók az információim, akkor beteg gyermekek részére lesz elárverezve.


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 9)

Hát itt Pesten voltak tehenek... de inkább polgárpukkasztik lettek. 
Meg is rongálták őket
Amit én láttam az fantáziátlan volt. Kár volt a pénzért, amit kiadtak vagy mi.
Talán ha itt lettek volna igazán kreatív emberkék...


----------



## tibi (2006 November 9)

úgy látszik ez sajnos tipikus. A minap kb 10 év után felállítottak egy fedett buszmegálló bódét végre, szép csicsás üveges, reklámos, meg minden. 2 azaz kettő nap elteltével az egyik oldal üvegezése romokban hevert. Én például nagyon egyszerűen, de drasztikusan torolnám meg az ilyent, aki tönkre tette, annak kezét-lábát törném el, attól függően, hogy bedobta, vagy berúgta az üveget. Az elképesztő ebben az, hogy ez egy lakótelep, a megállóval szemben lakások vannak. Gondoljátok valaki tett ellene valamit? telefon, neaggyisten lemenés, intézkedés. Ugyanis rendőr lakótelep. Mert az ugye nehezen hihető, hogy senki semmit nem hallott.
Szóval én azt mondom, hogy itt tartunk.Sajnos.


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 10)

Ó nem kell eltörni.
2 hónapig vele mosatnám az ilyen üvegeket, miközben fényesre sikálja a betont a buszmegállókban, miközben hajléktalanokon és idős embereken segít és éjjel őrségben áll 5 választott buszmegállóban, hogy a vandáloktól megóvja az "üveget". Ha ezt mindig meg lehetne csinálni igen szép rend lenne!  és még segített is, hasznos tagja lett a társadalomnak. (persze mindezeket ingyen csinálná és a károkat az ő pénzéből -jelenlegi és leendő- vonnák le)


----------



## Margit (2006 November 10)

Ez a topic is eleg nagy marhasag..


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

Nekem tetszettek pesten a tehénkék
Voltak nagyon jópofik is
Meg egyébként is, a nemtetszés nem jogosít fel arra, hogy valamit tönkretegyünk.
De ha ezt rosszul tudom, megyek lebontani pár építményt


----------



## platon (2006 November 10)

A vidéki tehenek is szépek, tarkák, csak nehuzigáld a farkát. A Pesti marhapásztorok ide is tereltek már néhány fekete-fehér tarkát, rózsaszínű pettyest is. Hogy mi célból egyenlőre nem tudni.


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 10)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Nekem tetszettek pesten a tehénkék
> Voltak nagyon jópofik is
> Meg egyébként is, a nemtetszés nem jogosít fel arra, hogy valamit tönkretegyünk.
> De ha ezt rosszul tudom, megyek lebontani pár építményt


 
errol van szo :656:


----------



## memik (2006 November 10)

A Tehénparádé sztem nem volt rossz ötlet, de ahogy tálalták, az kb. olyan volt, mintha melegfelvonulás lett volna...


----------



## atlosz (2006 November 10)

Sajnos Ez Nem Pesti ProblÉma, De Itt ErŐsebben Él A Vandalizmus Valami Miatt...


----------



## Fortuna7 (2006 November 11)

A "Valami" az nagy ok! A tehénpásztor szabadjára engette őket, vagy talán direkt terelte oda, ahova nem kellet volna? Hmmm...... A marháknak a karámban a helye.


----------



## andika (2006 November 12)

A tehenek a világ összes nagy városában kivoltak állitva..
lehet őket utálni,szidni,bántani és bármit..de
a kiállitásból,pontosabban az utána elárverezett tehenek árából a gyógyithatalan gyerekek kapják meg a pénzt...én ezt látom benne és nem is zavart..sajnos ezt nem reklámozták annyira,lehet hogy másként itélték volna meg az emberek is ezt az egész dolgot..
Ha csak 1 vagy 2 gyógyithatalan gyereken segytenek nekem már megérte az amugy szerintem szellemes dolog...
Engem nem zavartak!


----------



## elvira (2006 November 12)

nekem ambivalens érzéseim voltak a tehenekkel kapcsolatban, de így andika megvilágításában egészen másképp látom már őket, ....látnám


----------



## andika (2006 November 15)

MÉG MINDIG NEM POLITIZÁLUNK..ÉS HA NEM HAGYOD ABBA NEM SOKÁIG LESZEL K ÖZTÜNK!!



littledaniel írta:


> Budapesten majdnem minden fal össze van firkálva,ápolatlan a növényzet és az összes park és mindenhol csak a kutyaszarba lépek!A négyes metró esetleg 2020-ra kész lesz és mindenhol feltúrták a várost!A COMBI-NO villamos felszántotta a Margithidat most nyáron, álítólag most minden rendben van de ki tudja hogy meddig.A BKV egyre drágább, és csak a hab a tortán hogy.............MEGINT MEGVÁLASZTOTTÁK A DEMSZKYT FŐPOLGÁRMESTERNEK!Hát én erre már csak azt tudom mondani ha a budapestiek megint megválasztották akkor 4 évig tűrjék el és ne szidják egy szóval se, mert ez az ő vélasztásuk!


----------



## Judith (2006 November 15)

littledaniel írta:


> Budapesten majdnem minden fal össze van firkálva,ápolatlan a növényzet és az összes park és mindenhol csak a kutyaszarba lépek!A négyes metró esetleg 2020-ra kész lesz és mindenhol feltúrták a várost!A COMBI-NO villamos felszántotta a Margithidat most nyáron, álítólag most minden rendben van de ki tudja hogy meddig.A BKV egyre drágább, és csak a hab a tortán hogy.............MEGINT MEGVÁLASZTOTTÁK A DEMSZKYT FŐPOLGÁRMESTERNEK!Hát én erre már csak azt tudom mondani ha a budapestiek megint megválasztották akkor 4 évig tűrjék el és ne szidják egy szóval se, mert ez az ő vélasztásuk!



Egyáltalán nem tisztelt Kis Dániel! Illedelmes kérelme eljutott hozzánk és rögtön a megfelelő helyre is tettük. A szemétkosárba. Problémáit oldja meg maga. Ha piszok van Bp.-es, akkor menjen szedje össze, a falakat mossa le, és a választott polgármesternek küldje el épitő kritikáját és esetleges ötleteit, amivel környezetét bájosabbá tenné. 

Üdvözlettel:


----------



## Technomágus (2006 November 15)

Furmányos ország ez, egy nézőpont alapján "a nyugatként " aposzrofált csilivili, másfelől a balkán.
Ez van, ezt kell szeretni, vagy nem szeretni.
A baj az hogy mindenki mástól várja a megoldás, és ha a más nem tesz semmit, akkor ő sem. Sok ember érzi úgy hogy buszmegállót, vagy tehenet rongálni az nagy dolog, de hát ő nekik ez tényleg az lehet, nekünk meg kicsi, ezért eszünkbe se jut e tett elkövetésének lehetősége.

Technomágus itt és most bevallja, hogy anno 12 éves korában több utcai szemetest is megrugdalt, de gyorsan kinőtte eme negatív hajlamait.
Aljas módon felnőtt ( nemigaz sose nő fel ) és nem csinál semmi ilyesfajta cselekedetet.


----------



## lampard (2006 November 17)

Talán túl kemények voltatok Littledaniellel.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 17)

lampard írta:


> Talán túl kemények voltatok Littledaniellel.



Miért? Elüldözve érzi magát? Ejnye.


----------



## andika (2006 November 17)

lampard írta:


> Talán túl kemények voltatok Littledaniellel.



Ugy érzed??
A más gyászába való beleronditás sem éppen sziociális cselkedet, és a szabáylzat tartalmazza a nem politizálunk..részt is..szerintem nem és még kitiltva sem lett..


----------



## KAJMI (2007 Január 31)

Teljesen megértem , hogy a cél nemes volt. De miért pont tehenek???
Ez valami célzás akart lenni?????


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 31)

KAJMI írta:


> Teljesen megértem , hogy a cél nemes volt. De miért pont tehenek???
> Ez valami célzás akart lenni?????



Cow-parade ... Európában, mindenhol szépen lezajlott - én, spec először Salzburgban láttam - de ugye nálunk nem.

Ugyanezt, oroszlánokkal - amit meg Münchenben néztem meg - szerintem, már el sem hozzák Mo-ra .... :?

Hiába! Romboló nép vagyunk ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 31)

Shiva74 írta:


> Ó nem kell eltörni.
> 2 hónapig vele mosatnám az ilyen üvegeket, miközben fényesre sikálja a betont a buszmegállókban, miközben hajléktalanokon és idős embereken segít és éjjel őrségben áll 5 választott buszmegállóban, hogy a vandáloktól megóvja az "üveget". Ha ezt mindig meg lehetne csinálni igen szép rend lenne!  és még segített is, hasznos tagja lett a társadalomnak. (persze mindezeket ingyen csinálná és a károkat az ő pénzéből -jelenlegi és leendő- vonnák le)



Tulajdonképpen, ez működik az USA-ban, közmunka címszó alatt.
Itthon is, simán be elehtne vezetni. Persze, csak akkor van értelme, ha valóban be is tartatják és az illető meg is csinálja a rá kiszabott feladatokat. Ez meg, ugye, nem nagyon szokott nálunk működni, mivel simán lefizetnék a felügyelő tisztet


----------



## iDuncan (2007 Február 2)

Szerintem működne a közmunka dolog, csak annyi kéne hozzá hogy egy szervezet kontrollálja hogy az emberek tegyék amit kell...
Szerény személyem szerint a sok hajléktalantlehetne munkára fogni és a munkályukért nem pénzt kapnának hanem emberibb körülményeket... akkor esetleg még az előnyükre is válhatna...


----------



## iDuncan (2007 Február 2)

Ha valakit érdekel van egy egész világhódító tervem egy szervezet felállítására amolyan Blue Falcon stílusban mindenféle közmunkára, amire most nagy szükség volna de senki se csinálja meg...


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 2)

Szia. engem érdekel. :ugras:


----------



## sparrow (2007 Február 3)

iDuncan írta:


> Ha valakit érdekel van egy egész világhódító tervem egy szervezet felállítására amolyan Blue Falcon stílusban mindenféle közmunkára, amire most nagy szükség volna de senki se csinálja meg...


Az otleted nem rossz. Miert nem nyitsz egy irodat, es menj beszelj az illetekesekkel,hogy segitsenek neked.Tenyleg nagyon rossz nezni az ossze vissza firkalt muemlekeket.


----------



## sasocska (2007 Február 3)

Most láttam meg ezt a topicot,átolvastam.Ne gondoljátok,hogy csak Budapesten vannak marhák.Láttam én is a különbözö helyeken "kiállítottakat",de nem láttam azokat a marhákat,akik eldöntötték,hova kell tenni öket.Sokszor olvasom,hallom,hogy a mások vallását tisztelni kell,bizonyos vallásúak azonnal tiltakoznak,ha ellenük vélt kijelentések hangzanak el,vagy más formában gyalázzák öket.Ennek alapján talán gondolni kell MINDEN vallás híveire és nam a Bazilika elé kell helyezni a marhákat a marhák utasítására.
Egyébbként ahol én élek,ugyanez a vandalizmus megy,szerintem vadmarhák mindenhol vannak,nem csak Budapesten.
Nem kell ebböl politikai nyilatkozatokat tenni pl.Kanadából,mert akik elhagyták Hazánkat,nem csak gazdasági okokból tették.Igaz K.Judit?
Kintröl könnyü ítélkezni,mit tesznek a kommunista utódok,vagy bármelyik más párt hívei.Akinek tetszik Demszki intézkedése,költözzön haza,aztán majd meglátja,mi a jó?

Magam sem vagyok híve a vandalizálásnak,de ne próbálkozzatok beállítani,mint az otthoni politikusok,hogy ez a fasiszták müve!Ez nem lehet védekezés egy elrontott intézkedés kimagyarázására.

Valamikor abba kell hagyni a "legbünösebb Nemzet"-re való utalást,mert mindkét oldal követett el politikai gyilkolást,nincs mit egymás szemére vetni!


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 3)

..nos? Írj, hétfőn megvitatjuk. Jó hétvégét.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Február 3)

Budapest













New York









Tokio





Praga








Parizs








London





Chicago








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CowParade

Eddig a "Tehenparadet"kb. 50 orszagban rendeztek meg szerte a vilagon.

A szobrokat a vegen elarverezik es a bevetelt jotekonysag celjaira felhasznaljak. Ezert olyan nepszeru. Csak Chicagoban pl. 3 millio dollar volt ez az osszeg.
*A szobrok 15-20 % at a vegere sajnos mindenhol megrongaljak. *

Szerintem ez egy jo tema volt es azzal foglalkozni, hogy a kornyezetunk hogyan nez ki szinten.
Itt ahol en lakom, ez altalaban ugy tortenik, hogy a polgarmester beteszi az ujsagba pl. "tul sok rajz es feliras van a falakon ha valakinek van ideje besegitene-e ? "Es az emberek kimennek es lemosnak egy parat.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Február 4)

sasocska írta:


> Most láttam meg ezt a topicot,átolvastam.Ne gondoljátok,hogy csak Budapesten vannak marhák.Láttam én is a különbözö helyeken "kiállítottakat",de nem láttam azokat a marhákat,akik eldöntötték,hova kell tenni öket.
> 
> Sasocska, szerintem sok mindenben igazad van de azert azt is gondolom,hogy egy kicsit jatszunk a szavakkal mert nem "marhak"voltak
> kiallitva hanem tehenek es az , hogy mi a hulyeket marhaknak is hivjuk csak egy veletlen egybeeses. Azert teszik a teheneket foleg a fontos epuletek ele mert az a cel, hogy a tehenek tulajdonkeppen korbe vezessek a turistakat a varoson.
> ...


----------



## jara (2007 Február 4)

Pesten 2 dolgot tesznek a köztérre kihelyezett alkotásokkal, vagy egyéb tárgyakkal: 1. ellopják.
2. ha nem tudják ellopni, megrongálják. Nem tudom, ez magyar sajátosság, vagy kelet-európai? vagy globális?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Február 4)

jara írta:


> Pesten 2 dolgot tesznek a köztérre kihelyezett alkotásokkal, vagy egyéb tárgyakkal: 1. ellopják.
> 2. ha nem tudják ellopni, megrongálják. Nem tudom, ez magyar sajátosság, vagy kelet-európai? vagy globális?


 
Az biztos, hogy a lopas szinten nem magyar eredetu. Mindenhol lopnak es a bortonok is mindenhol tele vannak. Szoval szerintem globalis es vannak orszagok ahol ez meg sokkal de sokkal rosszabb mint MO-gon es vannak ahol jobb a helyzet. 
Az viszont soha nem fordult elo velem otthon, hogy nem tudtam dolgozni menni mert a szomszedhazban valaki egy geppisztollyal tartotta
a szomszedot sakkban, vagy, hogy amikor mentem haza belefutottam a betorobe aki pont az ajtomat probalta kinyitni, vagy amikor kijottem az uzletbol akkor a mogottem allo ferfit a rendogseg lerohanta es letartoztatta.
Ezekbol az esetekbol megsem vontam le azt a kovetkeztetest, hogy ez itt altalanos es az egesz orszag veszelyes , csak azt, hogy jobb ha elkoltozok errol a kornyekrol. Amit meg is tettem.
A lopasrol csak annyit, hogy amikor egyszer New Yorban voltam akkor a zebran elottunk valaki leejtett valamit es a masik ember abban a pillanatban felkapta es mar el is tunt. Ez olyan gyorsan folyt le, hogy mire az elso lenezett addigra a masik mar ott se volt. Nem gondolkozott rajta csak reflexbol lenyult es mar vitte is. Azt hiszem egy video volt , de nem volt idonk megnezni se es szinte felfogni se, olyan gyorsan tortent.
Erre felora mulva amikor a szalloda elott beszelgettunk, az egyikunk leejtette a penztarcajat mert egy nevjegykartyat akart kivenni,
szoval mi mind a haroman egyszerre raugrottunk , hogy felkapjuk mielott valaki mas teszi. Senki mas nem akarta felkapni es elrohanni vele, szoval valoszinu az elso eset nem azt jelenti, hogy "mindenki lop"csak lattunk egy esetet amikor valaki lopott.

Szerte a vilagon a bunozes beleertve pl. vandalizmust egy problema nem csak otthon.


----------



## Zefir (2007 Február 7)

*Budapest, de csodás....*

Huh, Budapest, Budapest, de csodás???.... 
Ehhez képest most nem ezt látom... grrrrrr, ááááááá. 
Szégyen.


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 15)

Szép...és színes,nyüzsgő mostanság...a tüntetőktől.
Sajna ide jutottunk.:-(


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

yvette írta:


> Szép...és színes,nyüzsgő mostanság...a tüntetőktől.
> Sajna ide jutottunk.:-(



Jelenleg tehenek helyett, zászlók szinesítik az utcai forgatagot


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Február 17)

Akkor ezek szerint a tehenek megiscsak jobbak voltak.


----------



## Judith (2007 Február 17)

sasocska írta:


> Most láttam meg ezt a topicot,átolvastam.Ne gondoljátok,hogy csak Budapesten vannak marhák.Láttam én is a különbözö helyeken "kiállítottakat",de nem láttam azokat a marhákat,akik eldöntötték,hova kell tenni öket.Sokszor olvasom,hallom,hogy a mások vallását tisztelni kell,bizonyos vallásúak azonnal tiltakoznak,ha ellenük vélt kijelentések hangzanak el,vagy más formában gyalázzák öket.Ennek alapján talán gondolni kell MINDEN vallás híveire és nam a Bazilika elé kell helyezni a marhákat a marhák utasítására.
> Egyébbként ahol én élek,ugyanez a vandalizmus megy,szerintem vadmarhák mindenhol vannak,nem csak Budapesten.
> Nem kell ebböl politikai nyilatkozatokat tenni pl.Kanadából,mert akik elhagyták Hazánkat,nem csak gazdasági okokból tették.Igaz K.Judit?
> Kintröl könnyü ítélkezni,mit tesznek a kommunista utódok,vagy bármelyik más párt hívei.Akinek tetszik Demszki intézkedése,költözzön haza,aztán majd meglátja,mi a jó?
> ...



Sasocskám, mi bajod van velem? Engem igaz, hogy nem zavarnak a tehenek, mert annál rosszabb sose legyen kiállitva sehova. Bünös nemzetnek meg nem neveztem a magyarokat soha, és bevallom, hogy Demszkit sem szeretem, de attól Ö még mindig nem fakadt sirva. Van ilyen! Nem kötelező mindenkit szeretni!:4:


----------



## gabor67 (2007 Április 27)

Nekem semmi bajom a tehenekkel, a vandálokkal annál inkább. Már semmit sem kimélnek és ez általános jelenség nem csak Budapesten, hanem az egész országban! Már a temetők sincsennek biztonságban.....!?!


----------



## Mohammed Sidique (2007 Május 13)

no future...


----------



## Pufi (2007 Május 13)

> a mások vallását tisztelni kell,bizonyos vallásúak azonnal tiltakoznak,ha ellenük vélt kijelentések hangzanak el,vagy más formában gyalázzák öket.


 
sasocska a logodbol eredoen nem nehez kalkulalni, hogy ez a kijelentesed mit jelent. Erdekes. 

Nos kedves Gyongyi itt miert nem reklamalsz, hogy immar a politika iranyaba vonul a fejtegetes...

Vonalban vagyunk.... :11:


----------



## jlaci (2007 Május 13)

De gustibus non est disputandum..
Vagyis, szabad fordításban, ízlések és pofonok különböznek.
Ha már én is elmondhatom a véleményemet, nekem ez nagyon tetszik, viszont - a rongáláson és egyesek megütközésén túl - két dolgot azért sajnálok.
1. Saját szememmel még nem volt alkalmam megnézni Budapesten, nemhogy más nagyvárosban.
2. Anyagi helyzetem miatt még egyet sem tudtam (volna) megvenni.


----------



## csboxi (2007 Május 14)

"marhák"


----------



## judit1966 (2007 Május 20)

*Szomoruu (bocs, nincs hosszu u-m)*

Sajnos egyetértek.
Azt hiszem t&ugrave;l gyorsan szakadt r&agrave;nk a szabads&agrave;g egy olyan vil&agrave;g ut&agrave;n,ahol szinte az egész életünk le volt szab&agrave;lyozva. Tudtuk mit "szabad", mit "nem". Éretlenek az emberek és ennek semmi köze a pénzhez, mint ahogy tévesen sokan elképzelték.


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 21)

Istenem a kiállított tehenek senkit nem zavarnak.Az zavaró, hogy hány "marha" van akit meg lehet vezetni.Azt mondják nagy az Isten állatkertje és alacsony a kerítés.Az emberek veszte abban áll, főleg nálunk, hogy bedőlnek mindennek és egymást nyírják , ahelyett, hogy összetartanának.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 21)

"... se füle, se farka..."


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 21)

"..Pesten jártunk rajta.."


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 22)

jlaci, nem kell bankodnod, izlestelen, gusztustalan tehenekkel vajon mihez kezdenel?
Ez is egy formaja a lopasnak, a giccses. Mondjuk tehenek helyett fakat ultethettek volna, vagy legalabb bokrokat. Telt volna a tehenekre koltott penzbol.
Az legalabb szep lett volna, hasznos, es mindenkie.


----------



## jlaci (2007 Május 28)

hajlando, kösz a vigasztalást...
Nem is olyan nagy baj, hogy nincs ilyen tehenem mondjuk a hálószobában - másutt nem is férne, társasházban lakom.
Viszont tényleg ültetek a ház körül fákat, bokrokat. Namármost, van, amelyik szomszéd ennek örül, van, amelyik orrol...
A giccs meg kiirthatatlan. Nem azért, mert csinálják, hanem mert igény van rá. Ha egyszer valaki a giccset eltüntetné, ebből lenne csak a forradalom...


----------



## Alizca (2007 Május 31)

Tényleg ez van((
Nem értem miért jó ez..Múlkor jó kis Keleti Pályaudvaron ültem a vonaton,vártam az indulást...Egy kb.14 éves srác a kilincset(!) próbálta leszerelni az ajtóról.Milyen nevelést kapott ez?!


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 31)

Alizca írta:


> Milyen nevelést kapott ez?!


 

"Gyűjtsd a vasat és a fémet..."


----------



## Pufi (2007 Május 31)

*a giccs*

Fiatal szinésykoromban játsottam Gyárfás: Gicsparádé cimű gicsparádéjában. A ,,Megfagyott gyermek,, a ,,Csókos asszony,, stb voltak az elrettentő példák. Azóta már tudom a hazai ,,hű de kurva müveltek vagyunk mi magyarok,, beképzeltség termékei ezek az elhamarkodott értékitéletek. Amióta itt élek tudom, látom, megélem, hogy való igaz sok a smanca itt. De... és ez a de a fontos, ezek a dolgok amiről mi elhamarkodottan itéleteket mondunk, nem arról szólnak aminek mi kis keleteurópai agytekervényeinkel hisszük.
A Tehén sem a gicsről s főleg nem a tehénről szól, mindössze egy szimbólika. Hogy lehetne ennél izlésesebb szimbólumot választani? Biztos, de lényegtelen. Ez egy eszköz ahhoz, hogy ennek a blődségnek az elárverezésével hasznos, humánus dolgokra gyüjtünk. S azt gondolom ez a lényeg a többi smanca.:!:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 31)




----------



## andras111 (2007 Június 13)

Az a londoni tehén nagyon tetszik.


----------



## andras111 (2007 Június 13)

E.Ágnes írta:


> "Gyűjtsd a vasat és a fémet..."


Hasonlóan gondolkodnak azok is, akik csatornafedőket lopnak teherautóval. A többi autós meg pusztuljon.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Június 14)

Igaz, hogy lopas/vandalizmus mindenhol van, de azert... 

En peldaul meg annyi ocsmany graffitit, mint ami gyonyoru Budapestunket mocskolja, meg New Yorkban sem lattam (pedig a nagy alma aztan igazan nem a tisztasagarol hires). Raadasul a legtobb nagyvarossal szemben Pesten ez meg csak nem is korlatozodik meghatarozott (un. 'rosszabb') keruletekre. A frissen felujitott belvarosi muzeumok falaitol Kobanya es a kulkeruletek foutcaiig _mindehol_ ott van. Lattam olyat, ahol 6 teljes utcahosszon keresztul egyetlen ocsmany, ertelmetlen, folyamatos kek festekcsik volt vegighuzva az OSSZES epulet falan, ablakan, ajtajan - meg a kirakatokon is!

Abban viszont sokaknak igaza van szerintem, hogy ez (reszben) a mult eredmenye. Tobb mint negyven evig az atlagallampolgarnak nem volt beleszolasa a kozeletbe, hat nem csoda, ha nem torodott azzal amit ugysem volt lehetosege befolyasolni. Civil polgari tudattal, a kornyezetunkert valo egyeni felelossegvallalassal nem szuletnek az emberek, hanem tanuljak azt, s hozza a tarsadalomtol. Hisz meg a nyugati vilagban is sokan tojnak a kornyezetukre - kozel ugyanannyi ev sikeres demokrata fejlodese utan...

Ahhoz viszont nincs elegendo agyi kapacitasom hogy kifiguraljam, a 'bunos nep' kijelentes hogy jon ide?!?


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Még nem hallottam, de szörnyű.


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Igen ehhez sok idő kell, nem hiszem, hogy megélem, pedig 72-ben születtem


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 4)

Szerintem a tehenek aranyosak. Mi a baj veluk ?


----------



## mattil (2007 Augusztus 6)

Duncan: "_Szerintem működne a közmunka dolog, csak annyi kéne hozzá hogy egy szervezet kontrollálja hogy az emberek tegyék amit kell...
Szerény személyem szerint a sok hajléktalantlehetne munkára fogni és a munkályukért nem pénzt kapnának hanem emberibb körülményeket... akkor esetleg még az előnyükre is válhatna..."_

Ami miatt nem működik a közmunka az az, hogy ezt a büntetési formát senki sem veszi komolyan. Sem a bíróság, amely alig-alig szab ki ilyen büntetést, sem a közmunkára ítéltek. Ez utóbbiak gyakorlatilag elhülyéskedik az egészet. Kivonulnak közmunkára olyan felíratú pólóban, hogy mondjuk "Elítélt bűnöző vagyok" stb. Az összes haverjuk fényképezi, videózza közben őket, ők meg pózolnak. A nap végére felkerül a netre az összes fórumra és azon röhög mindenki, hogy "Há-há micsoda hülye bírók vannak! Nagyobb sztár lett a gyerekből mint annakelőtte."
Tudom eredetileg nem ez lenne a célja a közmunkának, de itthon kiforgátták már jól és ha valakit közmunkára ítélnek abból tényleg nagyobb sztár lesz mint bárkiből... (


----------



## Hakima (2007 Augusztus 20)

Ez mind igaz Budapst koszos grafitis a közmunka kiröhögve semmit nem becsül senki nincs értéke semminek.A miértet keresse meg mindenki és akkor helyére kerül minden.Az emberek 80-90%a aszt csinálja amit mondanak neki mást nem mer. 10% a protekcios de bödült nagyon a maradék pár % ék meg az urlkodástol elhülyült és csak saját maga érdekli.Elkéne kezdeni a rendszerváltást minden szinten valami demokráciának hivják vagy mi..Üdv


----------



## Vigi (2007 Augusztus 20)

*"Nem hall, nem lát, nem beszél..."* legfeljebb bámészkodik, vagy közönyösen továbbáll. Elmesélek egy esetetet. Ez a segítségnyújtás sorozatos elmulasztásáról szól. Tavaly a patak partján sétáltam hazafelé, és 15 percnyi séta után észrevettem, hogy egy pad alatt valaki fekszik. Mikor odaértem megálltam egy pillanatra, miközben velem szemben is jöttek, úgy biciglin, mint gyalog. Egy idős hölgy feküdt a hátán a pad alatt. Mellette egy nejlontáska volt, a tartalmát nem ismertem. A hölgy orrából vér fojt, ami a ruhájára is rákerült, de már alvadt állapotban. S közben jöttek, mentek az emberek, volt aki megállt egy pillanatra, de csupán bámészkodni, majd ment a dolgára. Szólongattam, de nem mozdult, semmilyen életjelt nem adott. Ezen a környéken megtámadtak már idősebb embereket, elvették táskájukat, némelyiket bántalmazták is. Nem tudtam eldönteni, vajon a hölgyet bántalmazás érte-e. Hívtam azonnal a mentőszolgálatot. Természetesen nem sikerült, mert állandóan foglalt volt. Következő telefon a háziorvosi rendelő volt, ahol azt mondták, hogy hívjam a mentőszolgálatot. Ide-oda telefonálgattam, míg végre sikerült elérnem őket Elmondtam, hogy ki vagyok, miért vagyok éppen ezen a helyen, és kérek egy idős hölgynek segítséget. A hallottakból folyamatosan azt éreztem, hogy mindenáron és folyamatosan és elsősorban az én adataimra kiváncsiak, és a környék megközelíthetőségére, amit már magam is többször elmondtam. Jó 10 percet vett igénybe azon igyekezetem, hogy segítséget hívjak a rászorultnak. Megígértették velem, hogy nem hagyon el a helyszínt. Erre kérniük sem kellett volna. Miközben adrenalin szintem már a tetőfokára hágott megjelent egy biciglis. Lassított, és leszállt. Odajött hozzám, megkérdezte, mi történt. Elmondtam, amit tudok. Megnézte a hölgyet, közben elmondta hogy szülész-nőgyógyász, és még annyit első vizsgálatra, hogy eszméletlen állapotban van. Kérdezte, hívtam-e a mentőket, majd felpattant a kerékpárjára, és elkarikázott. Figyeltem az utat, és jó 40 perc várakozás után a távolban megláttam a mentőautót. Rohantam eléje, és integettem. Észrevettek. Lassan odaért. Megvizsgálták a hölgyet, akiről kiderült, hogy alkoholista, de ugyanakkor cukorbeteg, és magasvérnyomásban is szenved. Bántalmazás nem érte, állapota okozta az orra körüli vérzést. Állapota aggodalomra adott okot. Magáhoztéríteni nem tudták, betették a mentőautóba és elvitték, miközben egy jót viccelődtek, mert ismerték a nénit. 
A meglátásom és tapasztalatom az, hogy teljesen mindegy "tisztelet a kivételeknek", alkoholos befolyásoltság okoz eszméletvesztéses állapotot, vagy rosszullétet, vagy pedig más betegség, az emberek úgy elmennek egy másik ember mellett, mintha észre sem vennék. Egy ismerősöm halt így meg az utcán, és kómába esett amiből már nem tudták visszahozni. Ha időben segítségére sietett volna valaki, egy EMBERTÁRSA, még megmenthették volna az életét.


----------



## Hakima (2007 Augusztus 20)

*"Nem hall, nem lát, nem beszél..."* Helo VIGI a történet vége nem ez::És jött a mentöszámla a szeméjhez ki volt bátor és kihivta öket.Én sajna ijet is tudok.És ha igy megy továbbmindenhol megnézendö kinek jó???Nekem nem,.-


----------



## Vigi (2007 Augusztus 20)

Szia Hakima, én is hallottam megtörtént eseteket. Kinek jó? Senkinek. Igazad van. Idevágó témában pedig a jelenleg hazámban az egészségügy szférájában fellelhető állapotok többmint tragikusnak diagnosztizálható! Szigorúan TILOS betegnek lenni, mert akkor elvesztél.


----------



## Hakima (2007 Augusztus 25)

A cimhez visszatérve. Budapesti Marhák.A hatoságok minden emberröl aszt tudnak amit akarnak.Ha az átlagember tudná hogy mi mindent tudhatnának megijedne. 
Pár szász tul erös beivott nem tul okos csávo csinálta a tévénél és máshol a banzájt.És a hatoság nem csinált semmit csak utolag de akkor ojat hogy.A többi dolog is amit értelmetlen emberek csinálnak rövid uton elintézést nyerne.De értelmes dolog lenne?


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Ok Hakima!
A kutya valahol ott van elásva ahol azt te kezdted!
Ha az úgynevezett hatóságok (pl. APEH) mindent tudnak mindenkiről, akkor miért nem kérdezik meg azokat az embereket akiknek 100millás villájuk, 20 millás Merciük, hogy "Kedveském, miből van ez a kéró, meg ez gép"!
Ja, mert nem akarják....


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Augusztus 27)

Csak csendben jegyzem meg: hacsak gyokeresen meg nem valtozott a magyar burokracia es hivatalnokszervezet - erosen ketlem, hogy az allam 'mindent tudna mindenkirol'... Szemelyes tapasztalataim alapjan a burokratak sehol a vilagon nem allnak a hatekonysag ilyen hihetetlenul magas szinvonalan...


----------



## Hakima (2007 Augusztus 27)

Bocsi én aszt irtam tudhatna "Ha az átlagember tudná hogy mi mindent tudhatnának megijedne"De mivel van ojan hogy vagyonosodási periódus erre az idöre nem vonatkozik a törvény.Azért lehetett hirtelen gazdagodni börtön nés más probléma nélkül.Mostanság jár le mert már nincs mit lópni.És sajnos a tudhatna mindent kifejezés megálja a hejét.Pár dolog hozzá.Akinek van mobilja csak bevan kapcsolva tudják hol van.Ha beszél rajta simán lehet halgatni.Ha egyszerre 1 központon sokan beszélnek logolják és keresö progival már meg is van mikor megy el a szomszéd és szabad a leányzó.Mikorra beszélték meg a turbékolást.Ezek az infok a magyar tévébe hangzottak el nem ojan rég.Mielött valaki furcsát gondol.Pár okoskodó srácot megfigyelni nem nehéz és elkapni se az utcai jelenetekbe a magyar tévébe eszt is lehetett látni.Ijen hejen van mindig beépitett ember ez is elhangzott a tv be és annak az a dolga a hangadok értelmi szerzök megjelölése. Könnyü.Tehát a hözöngöket engették hözöngeni.Erre is van szociálpolitikai magyarázat a göz lengedése.Utána nyugszik a nép.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 28)

Hakima írta:


> Bocsi én aszt irtam tudhatna "Ha az átlagember tudná hogy mi mindent tudhatnának megijedne"De mivel van ojan hogy vagyonosodási periódus erre az idöre nem vonatkozik a törvény.Azért lehetett hirtelen gazdagodni börtön nés más probléma nélkül.Mostanság jár le mert már nincs mit lópni.....


Azt hiszem tévedsz.
Most kezd az újgazdag réteg megerősödni és érdekükben áll a "megszerzett" vagyont a törvény erejével is megvédeni. Ez a lépés a vadkapitalizmus (eredeti tőkefelhalmozás) végső szakaszában indul be. Bár ez igaz lenne a mi esetünkben is.

Ami meg a mindent tudhatnak-ot illeti igazad van. Ma már annyi információ van mindenkiről, hogy abból a személyiségképétől kezdve a magánéleti jellemzőiig meg lehet tudni mindent - csak elemzés kérdése.


----------



## Hakima (2007 Augusztus 29)

A volt rendörfökapitányt elkapták és valamit rávarnak.Csak aszt nem tudom mejik pesti ijen bátor.Mindnek van a füle mögött valami ha más nem a Gabi Gabi.


----------



## FŐJOJÓ (2007 Szeptember 7)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek sajnos ez nem csak Pesti dolog mármint arongálás sajnos vidéken is ugyan ez a helyzet . Az én látokörömben a diszkos fiatalok egy zülött hányada csinálja ezeket a vandál munkákat. Föként azok akik valamijen modon le vannak védvel a felelöségrevonáselöl.EZ sajnos mi a kisemberek nem tudjuk kivédeni,mert még a végén minket vonnak felelöségre.


----------



## zizzenet (2007 Október 15)

ez világjelenség, nem csak magyar


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 15)

FŐJOJÓ írta:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek sajnos ez nem csak Pesti dolog mármint arongálás sajnos vidéken is ugyan ez a helyzet . Az én látokörömben a diszkos fiatalok egy zülött hányada csinálja ezeket a vandál munkákat. Föként azok akik valamijen modon le vannak védvel a felelöségrevonáselöl.EZ sajnos mi a kisemberek nem tudjuk kivédeni,mert még a végén minket vonnak felelöségre.


Nem szabad mindent a diszkósok nyakába varrni. Jól szituált "úriember" az utcán, más háza előtt boritja ki a kocsijának hamutartóját, vagy a hőlgy" parkba, játszótérre viszi sétáltatni kutyáját. Hogy "nyoma" marad, nem érdekli. Hát akkor melyik a nagyobb állat!?


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 22)

Nekem tetszettek a jópofa színes marhák. Legalább kitűntek a kétmillió szürke marha közül


----------



## limetta (2007 Október 24)

Hakima írta:


> A cimhez visszatérve. Budapesti Marhák.A hatoságok minden emberröl aszt tudnak amit akarnak.Ha az átlagember tudná hogy mi mindent tudhatnának megijedne.
> Pár szász tul erös beivott nem tul okos csávo csinálta a tévénél és máshol a banzájt.És a hatoság nem csinált semmit csak utolag de akkor ojat hogy.A többi dolog is amit értelmetlen emberek csinálnak rövid uton elintézést nyerne.De értelmes dolog lenne?


 
Nagyon meglepődnél,ha azt írnám,hogy ez nem igaz?
Hatóság bizonyított,hogy marhára nem ura a helyzetüknek...,most csak az eltelt 1 évről beszélek...
Több úgynevezett "hatósági" ismerősöm van...,hadd ne mondjam miket mesélnek a kollégákról...,sokan képtelen megírni egy jelentést..,de sok negatív tapasztalattal rendelkezünk mi civilek is..
Tv székházas banzájnál pedig nem csak "tul erös beivott nem tul okos csávo"-k voltak ott...,
És a hatóság azóta se csinált semmit,ha lehet mondani az imidzsük a béka segge alá ment...,pár vezetőt szépen leváltottak,aztán ennyi...


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Október 24)

limetta írta:


> Több úgynevezett "hatósági" ismerősöm van...,hadd ne mondjam miket mesélnek a kollégákról...,


Hát ezt a fajtát ismerem, ide tartoznak a katonák is. Ha egy nyugdíjas rendőr vagy katona társaságába keveredsz, 90 százalék, hogy arról kezdenek mesélni, hogy volt valami speciális probléma a szervnél, és mindenki töketlenkedett, de akkor jött Ő, és hipp-hopp megoldotta a dolgot.
Van ennek egy még speciálisabb változata is, amikor - mondjuk nyugdíjas találkozón - egymásnak kezdik mesélni a hőstetteiket. Ilyenkor mindenki tudja a másikról, hogy az csak mesél, de nem szól bele, mert azután Ő következik az önfényezésben, és Ő is elvárja, hogy a többiek legalább úgy tegyenek, mintha elhinnék amit mesél. Az ilyen "hatósági ismerősökkel" az a baj, hogy azt hiszik rajtuk kívül mindenki hülye. Ők mesélnek a kollégákról mindenfélét, de ha olyan okosok, miért ott vannak ahol.....


----------



## macikoma (2007 November 14)

Szówell ezekkel a marhákkal nincs semmi baj - illetve nem ezekkel van baj. Akinek tetszik nézegesse. Tőlem akár rószaszín-lila foltos zsiráfokat is kiállíthatnak az utcán. Nekem nem tetszik, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy bántanám vagy tiltakoznék ellene. 
DE az ugye merőben véletlen, hogy a Bazilika elé is sikerült elhelyezni egyet?! Ha ezt szóvá teszed, hogy mégis miért. már ütik is rád a magyarkodó, antiszemita akármilyen jelzőket. Ez az ami nem tetszik...


----------



## macikoma (2007 November 14)

Patriarsije írta:


> nemhsizem hogy csak a gyurcsánynak kéne lemondania.. szépjóestét...


Ebben egyetértünk. NEMCSAK!


----------



## KisTamas (2007 November 15)

Nem szeretek politizálni, mert akkor mindíg olyan ideges leszek, hogy majdnem felrobbanok nem is megyek bele méllyebben csak hallkan megjegyzem EGYETÉRTEK az elöttem szólóval. Sok embernek le kellene koccolnia innen....


----------



## maxwell.hun (2007 November 20)

Szerintem minden fejben dől el. A politikusok nem azért nem fogadják el az ellenzék tanácsát mert az rossz hanem csupán azért mert azt ő mondta.


----------



## gabesz_25 (2007 November 20)

ez a politika nevetséges....


----------



## gabesz_25 (2007 November 20)

egyébként meg ha beszélünk róla 1000x és tüntetgetünk össze-vissza meg el:mrgreen: attol jobb lesz ...?


----------



## gabesz_25 (2007 November 20)

macikoma írta:


> Ebben egyetértünk. NEMCSAK!


Detto!!:555:


----------



## maxwell.hun (2007 November 20)

A tüntettetés is jó valamire.


----------



## maxwell.hun (2007 November 20)

Bár igaz hogy Magyarországon csak azt mondják a politikusok hogy: hagy tüntessenek úgyis megunják és majd hazamennek.


----------



## Hakima (2007 November 21)

Ma 2007.nov21 van. Ma volt az elsö igazi sztrájk a vérvörös csütörtök óta.


----------



## tisztahiszti (2008 Március 16)

Soha nem ment, próbáltuk de nem tudtunk az ember szintjére emelkedni.Ma demokrácia van de ugyan úgy jelentgetik egymást fel az emberek mint a múltba.Szomszéd megutálja a szomszédját mert vett egy új biciklit.
Mindig keresünk egy bálványt és azt imádjuk.


----------



## anyaci (2008 Március 23)

Bocs, de voltak köztük nagyon találóak is! PL a Ferencziek terén rendszeresen ül egy lábát elveszített férfi, homeless, és ő mellé egy lábatlan, nyomorék tehenet állítottak ki, gondolom, hogy felhívják rá a figyekmet. Egyáltalán nem találtam öncélúnak a kiállítást, helyenként szomorú, másutt vidám volt! Sok közülük talált!


----------



## Szöszító (2008 Április 15)

Budapest .. Pfff


----------



## toci26 (2008 Április 16)

Én Magyarországot nem bírom


----------



## anyaci (2008 Április 16)

Úgy tudom a napokban valakik felgyújtották a teheneket, én utálom az ilyen vandál dolgokat, ez nagyon ízléstelen módja a véleménynyílvánításnak!!!!


----------



## ungvaryk (2008 Április 21)

Sajnos a magyar ember egy állat (tisztelet a kivételnek) zéró toleranciát vezetnék be azokkal szemben a akik falakat firkálnak és mindent szeméttárolónak használnak kivéve az arra kijelölt helyeket nem. Megnézném az otthonukat...


----------



## ungvaryk (2008 Április 21)

Nemsokára ők mennek haza!


----------



## ungvaryk (2008 Április 21)

maxwell.hun írta:


> Bár igaz hogy Magyarországon csak azt mondják a politikusok hogy: hagy tüntessenek úgyis megunják és majd hazamennek.


 
Nemsokára ők is hazamennek......végleg!


----------



## sebline (2008 Április 29)

*Szürke*

Erről jut eszembe, ki látta Budapesten a vonuló szürkemarhákat?


----------



## berpeti (2008 Május 2)

Én igen, kellemes látvány volt a sok marha között...


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 2)

Ha jól emlékszem az ezelőtti tehenekre, volt köztük egy-két nagyon frappáns, ötletes, egyedi. Ez is művészet, csak hát annak egy ilyen fajtája. Hogy nem normális?
Tele van történelmünk őrült, elborult agyú művészekkel. Meg politikusokkal, meg hadfiakkal, meg....
A művészek abban különböznek a többiektől, hogy Ők nem bántanak minket!


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 2)

sebline írta:


> Erről jut eszembe, ki látta Budapesten a vonuló szürkemarhákat?


 A torontoi Daily Star elsö oldalán volt egy fénykép róluk, ahogy átmennek a Lánchidon.


----------



## dinner (2008 Május 28)

Eddig azt hittem ,hogy marhák csak falun vannak de tévedtem ,Pesten is van egy népes csorda!


----------



## MasterChief18 (2008 Június 10)

Szerintem vegyél vissza mielőtt kapsz egy két durvább választ. Mondom ezt Pesten élő vidékiként.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Július 6)

TihiTodor írta:


> Ha jól emlékszem az ezelőtti tehenekre, volt köztük egy-két nagyon frappáns, ötletes, egyedi. Ez is művészet, csak hát annak egy ilyen fajtája. Hogy nem normális?
> Tele van történelmünk őrült, elborult agyú művészekkel. Meg politikusokkal, meg hadfiakkal, meg....
> A művészek abban különböznek a többiektől, hogy Ők nem bántanak minket!




Azt mondod a "művészek" nem bántanak minket? Hát nem is tudom, hogy székhelyi józsef vagy spiró györgy kezdésnek elég-e Neked. Ha esetleg szeretnék, akkor idézek is tőlük.
Tehát a "művészek" is bántanak, gyaláznak bennünket. :-(


----------



## Johannamaria (2011 Július 7)

Mashol is vannak ilyen emberek....


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Július 7)

Johannamaria írta:


> Mashol is vannak ilyen emberek....



Már megbocsáss, de ha pl. valaki párizs kellős közepén elkezdené mondogatni vagy újságban megjelentetni, hogy a franciák nem tudnak mást, csak egy forradalmat csinálni, vagy az usa-ban hogy a jenkik csak a rabszolgatartáshoz értenek, akkor az ilyeneket bárhol embernek tartanák, vagy megkövezve kivernék az országukból?Szerinted?
Mi a véleményed?


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Johannamaria írta:


> Mashol is vannak ilyen emberek....




Bővítésül: kertész ákos


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Szeptember 18)

pocok0612 írta:


> Bővítésül: kertész ákos



Nem olvastam Kertesz Akos konyveit. A mostani irasa utan mar nem is fogom, hiszen annyi tehetseges iro van a vilagon. Van valasztas boven..Ahogy olvastam, Kertesz Akos egy elismert iro volt. Ezt arra felcserelni, hogy ugy legyen halhatatlan, hogy a pasas akinek elmentek hazulrol es marhasagokat irt, nem a legjobb valasztas ugyan, de hat az O valasztasa volt. 
Ha ezzel a mocskolodassal azt akarta elerni, hogy az Amerikai Nepszavat ket hetig tobben olvassak, hat a lelke legyen rajta.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Jól fogalmazol, és még a Kossuth-díjra sem érdemes


----------



## vandorcsillag (2011 Szeptember 23)

Állítólag visszavonták a díszpolgári címet Kertész Ákostól.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Szeptember 28)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Állítólag visszavonták a díszpolgári címet Kertész Ákostól.



Azt olvastam, hogy azota Kertesz Akos visszavonta az egyik mondatat, mondvan, hogy nincs olyan mondat helyesen. Azt viszont nem mondta, hogy akkor, hogy lett volna a mondat helyesen? 
Aranyosak azok a cikkek is, amelyikek elmagyarazzak, hogy melyik szo mit jelent az irasaban. Ha igy megy tovabb, meg az is kiderulhet, hogy a diszno tulajdonkeppen egy szep, szines tollazatu madar.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Október 3)

Na és itt van minden jó ízlés határának a vége.


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

csak az van


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Október 16)

Még egy kis szösszenet mára:

Esterházy Péter - Így gondozd a magyarodat

_- A csokorba kötött magyart szétbontjuk, és éles késsel ferdén visszavágjuk. Kivétel a fásszárúak, mert azokat törjük vagy kalapáccsal zúzzuk.
- Nehogy megrohadjon a magyar. Az összement magyart a savó leöntése és Trianon után túrónak használhatjuk...
- A magyar emlős. Egy magyar nem csinál nyarat.
- A magyar a sötét, ahová Európa ugrik.
- A magyar az új nincs. Az új semmi. Az árnyék.
- Ki tartson magyart? Kezdő magyarbarát inkább kanmagyart tartson, ne szukát! Tanácsosabb fajtiszta magyart beszerezni, mint valami bizonytalan származású magyart.
- Öreg magyart ne vegyünk! A magyart következetesen dicsérjük vagy dorgáljuk! Lágy, barátságos hang: jól van, jó magyar, illetve keményen, határozottan: pfuj, magyar, helyedre!
_ 

Hát ez sem fenékig tejfel, de dobok még konkrétumokat olyanoktól akiket megbecsülnek, mint például eszterházy.
Innen köszönjük meg neki.


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Örkény István:

NÉZZÜNK BIZAKODVA A JÖVŐBE!

Körülbelüli száztíz-száztizenöt év múlva, egy szép nyári napon, soron kívül megkondítják majd az ország összes harangjait. Sokan rá se hederítenek, pedig az a csengés-bongás nagy változások hírnöke lesz!

Addigra Visegrádon újjáépül az egykori királyi palota, sosem látott pompával, óriási termekkel, függőkertekkel. Az avatási ünnepségen - azt jelzi majd a harangkongás - néhány aggastyánnak könnybe lábad a szeme. Valóban, az lesz az a perc, az a nagy és régen esedékes perc, amikor véget ér az ezeréves pechszéria.

Visegrád akkor már nem ennek a csöpp kis országnak lesz a székhelye, hanem a Dunai Magyar Köztársaságnak, melynek négy vagy öt tenger mossa partjait. "Dunainak" azért fogják hívni a köztársaságot, nehogy összekeverjék egy másikkal, az Alsórajnai Magyar Köztársasággal. Ez utóbbit akkor se magyarok lakják majd, hanem kopott öltözékű, elnyűtt alsórajnaiak, akik csak kabalából vették föl a magyar nevet.

Le se lehet írni, milyen jó dolog lesz akkor magyarnak lenni! Elég talán annyit mondani, hogy a "magyar" szó - potom száztizenöt év alatt - igévé változik, mely addigra minden élő nyelvbe felszívódik, méghozzá kellemes jelentéstartalommal.

"Magyarni" franciául például annyit tesz majd: magamat jól leszopni. Spanyolul: utcán pénzt találni, érte lehajolni; katalán nyelvjárásban: "Könnyedén hajolgatok, amióta kínzó derékzsábámból kigyógyultam." És ha valaki Londonban így szól: I am going magyarni (vagyis szó szerint: megyek magyarni), ez azt jelenti: "Ahhoz az isteni nőhöz, akit ott látsz, most odamegyek, megszólítom, belekarolok, hazaviszem és..." (Itt egy csúnya szó következik.)

Más példa: "Én magyarok, te magyarsz, ő magyarik" (mert ikes lesz az ige) hét civilizált nyelven (norvégül, görögül, bolgárul, baszk nyelven stb.) azt jelenti majd: "Ropogós kacsasültet eszem (eszel, eszik), idei uborkasalátával, miközben Yehudi Menuhin a »Csak egy kislány«-t húzza a fülembe."

Továbbá: "Anyuka, mehetek magyarni? - Magyarhatsz!" - lettül azt jelenti, hogy egy kisfiú elkéredzkedik moziba, s az édesanyja, némi habozás után, elengedi, pedig a filmet csak tizennyolc éven felüliek látogathatják.

De hagyjuk a külföldet! Itthon is sok mindent másként hívnak majd. Például a "vanília" helyett, mely idegen szó, a "háború" megy át a köztudatba, minthogy régi jelentését amúgy is elvesztette. A visegrádi cukrászdában tehát a fagylaltospult fölött ez lesz kiírva:

Eper
Puncs
Háború
Csokoládé

Így fogunk élni. Addig, ezt a pár évet, ki kell bírni.


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

Hát nemtudom ,hogy pot ahoz a fajhoz tartoznak-e.


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

Vannak


----------

